# [SOLVED] eix-sync fragt immer nach RSync-Server

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

eix-sync fragt mich in letzter Zeit immer, ob er den Portage Tree von $RSync-Server holen soll.

Wie kann ich ihm das Verhalten abgewöhnen?

In der Help habe ich leider nichts gefuden.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Christian99

willst du ihm abgewöhnen, dass er den tree holen will, oder dass er nachfragt?

das nachfragen kommt normalerweise daher wenn du in den EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS "ask" stehen hast. eix-sync führt nämlich einfach nur "emerge --sync" aus. Hast du da was geändert in letzter zeit?

----------

## mv

Wenn Du in eix-sync die EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS ignorieren willst, hast Du dazu etliche Möglichkeiten:

 */etc/eix-sync.conf wrote:*   

> !!export EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=''

 

oder

 */etc/eixrc wrote:*   

> EIX_SYNC_OPTS="!!!export EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=''"

 

oder

 */etc/eix-sync.conf wrote:*   

> -C --ignore-default-opts

 

oder

 */etc/eixrc wrote:*   

> EIX_SYNC_OPTS="-C --ignore-default-opts"

 

Das erste hat den Nachteil/Vorteil, dass es immer ausgeführt wird, die letzten beiden kannst Du mit -i kurzzeitig abschalten, das zweite bzw. vierte durch manuelles Setzen von EIX_SYNC_OPTS.

----------

## Finswimmer

Klasse.

Danke Euch beiden.

Ich habe seit längerem --ask in den Default Opts.

Ich habe es nun mit der 4.Lösung gemacht und alles ist bestens.

Vielen Dank!

Tobi

----------

